# CPC-A in Middle TN



## jen458 (Dec 30, 2010)

My name is Jennifer Carr and I live in Cookeville, TN. I recently graduated with my A.A.S. in Healthcare Management and received my CPC certification in June 2010. I am searching for a coding position either in the middle TN area or a remote position. After working in banking for 9 years I returned to school to pursue a career in healthcare which is my passion. I also have one year experience in a medical office. I have a strong work ethic and place a high value on integrity. My resume is posted below.

Jennifer Carr
Cookeville, TN 38501
Cell: (931) 252-4972
Email: cjkcarr@frontiernet.net

OBJECTIVE:
I am seeking a full-time position in billing/coding.

QUALIFICATIONS:

•	Detail oriented and organized.
•	Ability to multitask and problem solve with minimal supervision.
•	Strong work ethic and highly values integrity.
•	Proficient in MS Word, Excel, PowerPoint and other MS office tools.
•	CPC-A certification from American Academy of Professional Coders obtained in June      2010.

WORK EXPERIENCE:

Medical Office Administrative Assistant / Front Office
Satellite Med, Cookeville, TN 
January 2009 â€“ December 2009
•	Greet patients and complete registration process.
•	Schedule appointments.
•	Collect and post payments.
•	Answer patient calls and route accordingly.

ACH Coordinator
Bank of Putnam County, Cookeville, TN 
January 2000 â€“ January 2009
•	Data entry for wire transfers where accuracy is critical.
•	Consultations for setup of direct deposits and file processing.
•	Process check adjustments and research requests through the Federal Reserve     system.
•	Balance general ledger accounts.
•	Answer customer calls resolving issues in a professional manner.
•	In 2006, I received the Accredited ACH Professional (AAP) certification from NACHA     for electronic payments. 

EDUCATION:

A.A.S. Business / Healthcare Management
Medical Coding Concentration
Nashville State Community College, December 2010

White County High School, May 1999
References available upon request.


----------



## EmilyAllen (Jan 3, 2017)

*Curious*

Hey Jennifer I am also in the Cookeville area and was wondering if you ever got a coding job? I'm taking my test soon and just wondering about being able to find a job. 

Thanks!

Emily


----------

